# BMWCCA-LA Chapter Auto-x (Sun., Oct. 22nd)



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

This event will be at Hollywood Park in Parking Lots 7-8 off of Prairie Ave in Inglewood, CA (next to the former NBA LA Lakers home, The Great Western Forum). See my signature below for the Los Angeles chapter website for details in the "Club Haus" section, autocross information sheet.

Gio


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Sorry for the delay guys.....but the results are now posted. Please visit the LA Chapter website (see my sig below) and go to the "Club Haus" section to view them.

We will make sure going forward that we have everyone verify their class in the computer before running the timed runs and also get them up on the website ASAP.

Gio


----------

